# need help yellow top hgh



## Kirk B (Aug 21, 2010)

anyone try yellow top hgh with ip on the label  i kno it's real ... is 2 ius a day 5 days a week ok  with  aas on top of it ?


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 3, 2010)

5days a week? too much 
maybe 1-2 time a week 
4iu once


----------



## bigsalad22 (Sep 3, 2010)

kirk...with that kind of dose your not going to see any results for a very long time. 
my advice is a minimum of 4iu at lease 6 days a week. yes...stack it with a low dose of test. like 400 mg weekly....cyp, sust, or enan
581470451....i looked at your website and its clear NUTROPIN.COM is not a site that's used to selling to bodybuilders. I believe your product may be good. i too live in China and i would say there are some great sources here, but it seems your knowledge of  the appropriate dose for a bodybuilder is a little off. 
4iu once or twice a week would do absolutely nothing for you Kirk. 
if you plan on using growth...be in it for the long haul. 4-6 months straight at a minimum. 
good luck.


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

shes a goofball to. just trying to sell stuff she nos nothing about. shes like wfc2010 a idiot.


----------



## pyes (Sep 3, 2010)

unclem said:


> shes a goofball to. just trying to sell stuff she nos nothing about. shes like wfc2010 a idiot.


----------



## pyes (Sep 3, 2010)

5841470451 said:


> 5days a week? too much
> maybe 1-2 time a week
> 4iu once


 

Your website has good potential however. It has good colors also. I see 2 flaws though. 1. you are missing half the page (unless you are reserving that section for adverisments) 2. It is a bit too plain as far as links go. Over all it looks pretty professional.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> anyone try yellow top hgh with ip on the label i kno it's real ... is 2 ius a day 5 days a week ok with aas on top of it ?


 
The color of the top means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 4, 2010)

unclem said:


> shes a goofball to. just trying to sell stuff she nos nothing about. shes like wfc2010 a idiot.



LMFAO


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 4, 2010)

CT said:


> The color of the top means absolutely nothing.



i kno i was just trying to state what i have  so what 3-4 iu's a day  idk shit is expensive  i got 200 iu's so far  i'm def getting 1 more  to bring it to 300 iu's


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

pyes said:


> Your website has good potential however. It has good colors also. I see 2 flaws though. 1. you are missing half the page (unless you are reserving that section for adverisments) 2. It is a bit too plain as far as links go. Over all it looks pretty professional.


 didn't see a web link


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> didn't see a web link



yeah what fucking web site is he talking about?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> yeah what fucking web site is he talking about?


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 5, 2010)

pyes said:


> Your website has good potential however. It has good colors also. I see 2 flaws though. 1. you are missing half the page (unless you are reserving that section for adverisments) 2. It is a bit too plain as far as links go. Over all it looks pretty professional.



whos site i want to know?


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

unclem said:


> shes a goofball to. just trying to sell stuff she nos nothing about. shes like wfc2010 a idiot.


----------



## big keith (Sep 12, 2010)

Morning…. is 2iu’s a day and insulin not Sunday... is that a good start i picked up 5 kits was planing to do all 5 back to back with no break???? any input would be cool or a link to web site that will help me get info..


----------



## Krys (Sep 12, 2010)

iv'e heard so many different things my buddy told me 2 ius a day in the morning on top of aas, with sat and sun off  for at least 6 months if not longer


----------



## XYZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Krys said:


> iv'e heard so many different things my buddy told me 2 ius a day in the morning on top of aas, with sat and sun off for at least 6 months if not longer


 

There are MANY different ways to dose.  No single one is "correct".  Some will yield better results, so it's really just a matter of what your goals are.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 13, 2010)

CT said:


> There are MANY different ways to dose.  No single one is "correct".  Some will yield better results, so it's really just a matter of what your goals are.



my goals are to gain size but still look ripped


----------



## XYZ (Sep 13, 2010)

I would then dose it at 3 X a week at 10ius each. Use it sub-q PWO.

Good luck with trying to stay ripped while gaining size, it's not as easy as you think.

You also know while running GH your thyroid is going to be sluggish, right?


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 13, 2010)

CT said:


> I would then dose it at 3 X a week at 10ius each. Use it sub-q PWO.
> 
> Good luck with trying to stay ripped while gaining size, it's not as easy as you think.
> 
> You also know while running GH your thyroid is going to be sluggish, right?



i guess i will find out... So you would use it 10ius at a time 3x a week?  sub Q is in excess skin right? usually in stomach ? I think


----------



## big keith (Sep 13, 2010)

CT said:


> I would then dose it at 3 X a week at 10ius each. Use it sub-q PWO.
> 
> Good luck with trying to stay ripped while gaining size, it's not as easy as you think.
> 
> You also know while running GH your thyroid is going to be sluggish, right?


 
that???s big money at 250 a kit plus insulin  for six months plus all the other gear I???m doing??? how mush insulin would u take with that????


----------



## XYZ (Sep 14, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> i guess i will find out... So you would use it 10ius at a time 3x a week? sub Q is in excess skin right? usually in stomach ? I think


 

That's how I would run it if I were trying to gain size.  Yes, sub q in the stomach.

You need to be using T3 as well.  GH will supress your natural thyroid output.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 14, 2010)

big keith said:


> that???s big money at 250 a kit plus insulin for six months plus all the other gear I???m doing??? how mush insulin would u take with that????


 

Let's not discuss prices.

Insulin is usually dosed from 3-10ius.  I don't know what I would use because I don't use insulin anymore.  Too much fat gain.  IGF1-LR3 is a much better choice.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 15, 2010)

CT said:


> Let's not discuss prices.
> 
> Insulin is usually dosed from 3-10ius.  I don't know what I would use because I don't use insulin anymore.  Too much fat gain.  IGF1-LR3 is a much better choice.



is IGF1-LR3 dangerous like insulin? do you have to do it the same way with all the crabs and check your blood sugar levels and could you fuck up and go into a coma like insulin?  i always wanted to try but i'm a scared little bitch


----------



## XYZ (Sep 15, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> is IGF1-LR3 dangerous like insulin? do you have to do it the same way with all the crabs and check your blood sugar levels and could you fuck up and go into a coma like insulin? i always wanted to try but i'm a scared little bitch


 

No.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 15, 2010)

CT ^^^^^^ how do you do it then?^^^^^^^^


----------



## XYZ (Sep 16, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> CT ^^^^^^ how do you do it then?^^^^^^^^


 

80-120mcgs PWO.  Take your normal carbs and protein in.

The timing isn't critical as it is with insulin.  The active life is VERY short and you won't go hypo like with slin if you screw up.  It will also keep you lean.

You can really pack in some carbs PWO while using it, with no fat gain.

I would only use it 4 weeks at a time with 4 weeks off before starting again.

It needs to be reconstituted with AA if it's the 1mg size but you can get away with using BAC if they are the 100mcg size.


----------

